# Asio4all too quiet



## muk (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everybody

I have a problem with my asio-setup. I'm using it with the integrated soundchip of my laptop (SoundMax drivers). Problem is: as soon as asio4all is involved, the output of my speakers is by far too quiet. I have to crank them all the way up to even hear anything.
E.g. when working in Cubase, everything is very quiet. Only when I export the audiomixdown, close Cubase so asio4all is shut down, and listen to the exported file the volume is fine.
Has anybody suspicions why this could be so?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lee (Nov 5, 2012)

Disable "Dolby Advanced Audio"?

Just a guess.


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe check the Windows mixer setting too - sometimes Winamp Pro starts up set at a very low level in the Widows mixer for whatever reason.


----------



## muk (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. It didn't solve the problem though. It's weird that asio4all gets it's own volume setting somehow and I just can't figure out where


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 7, 2012)

I have to use Asio4all for my PODXTl and when my DAW is open the windows mixer has no affect on the overall volume.

I'm sure you have tried this, but are there any volume levels in cubase that might be low and you are just overlooking them?

I use Reaper, on Win 7, and the volume needs to be adjusted using the faders within Reaper. However, I can get full volume.


----------



## muk (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the hint. It's not only in Cubase but in Kontakt standalone too and in every other application using the asio4all driver. So it's definitely to do with asio4all


----------

